# Abyss



## chongmagic (Nov 25, 2019)

Loving these modulation pedals here lately.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Nov 25, 2019)

I envy your design. What did you use? Share please


----------



## Barry (Nov 27, 2019)

What's not to like about that!


----------



## falzhobel (Nov 27, 2019)

Nice


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 27, 2019)

pedjok said:


> I envy your design. What did you use? Share please



I basically use Paint.Net and inkjet clear sticker paper with some acrylic spray.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 28, 2019)

Love the build, love the graphics. Not so in love with the circuit.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 28, 2019)

Very nice sir!

geekmacdaddy what dont you like about the circuit?
Just interested for curiosity sake.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 28, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Love the build, love the graphics. Not so in love with the circuit.


It's definitely not my favorite vibe after playing the Duo Phase and Phase II.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 28, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> It's definitely not my favorite vibe after playing the Duo Phase and Phase II.



I couldn’t agree with you more, I have a hard time dialing in something I love unlike the duo phase which is just magic.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 28, 2019)

jjjimi84 said:


> I couldn’t agree with you more, I have a hard time dialing in something I love unlike the duo phase which is just magic.


That.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 28, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> That.



Yeah, I cant quite get the sound out of it I thought it would give. I love the Photon Vibe too, but the Duo Phase and Phase II are my faves.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 28, 2019)

Right there with you on all accounts


----------



## Ratimus (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey, I know this is an old thread, but I just boxed mine up and appreciate the validation of my feelings; I don't like it either. I built Runoff Groove's Tri-Vibe a while back and this circuit is an absolute disappointment in comparison. I'm sure it's cool for some people and their particular setups, but not for me.


----------

